

Best place to post writings so they'll survive in perpetuity? - tutufan

If I wanted to post some writing that&#x27;d be in the public domain, Google-searchable, and highly likely to remain accessible in perpetuity (e.g., without pay), what would be a good way to do this?
======
mjklin
Both archive.org and perma.cc are doing this. I believe currently anyone can
use archive but only professionals can use perma.

Write something online, then save the link to one of these repositories.

------
osipov
Publish a book with an ISBN and make it available on Google Books

